# score?



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It takes an exceptional 4 point (that little right G4 may or may not be long enough to offically score) to score well, and your guy has very weak G1's & average mass. On the plus side he has good main beam length and what looks to be both G2s & G3s in the 12" range. My guess is mid-130's gross...

However he's a really nice buck & well worth hanging on the wall. By & large unless I know for certain there's a bigger buck in the immediate area, I personally don't pass up 130 class critters...


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

125 gross. Nice deer though!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

132


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't care what that deer scores, that is one awesome deer....


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, I was just curious as I've had mixed reports, and the one guy I know can score told me low to mid 130's but he didn't have a tape when I brought it to his place. He is bein prepped for mounting as we speak... :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

139 gross


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol nice deer id take that one


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

137 gross


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

kind of a freak for the area I shot him in... mostly short wide and more mass on the older deer, this is the tallest rack i've ever seen from a stand


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I shot a 4x4 that had a little smaller tine lenght than that one and it went 138 ....So I am guessing 141 and change


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Give Dan a call 701-866-5520 in Dilworth, MN. He's measured a few thousand head and knows his stuff.


----------

